# Engines in my Collection



## enginemaker1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just thought everyone would like to see some engines that I have completed.

Tom















My 1/3 scale Galloway from castings. Truck and wheels made from stock.






Mine engine made from scratch.






Factory engine made from scratch.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice builds Tom! 

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw your Mine engine at a show a few years back and bought your plans. I remember it being a very impressive engine. I hope to get up to Connecticut for the Kent show again. Perhaps I'll get to see the factory engine or the Galloway running. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BigBore (Mar 16, 2010)

Sharp looking group!

Is the factory engine painted. anodized. or is it just the lighting in the photo? I really like the detail.

Ed


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful work enginemaker1.
Got any videos lying about?


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice collection enginmaker1 and well photographed too!!

Bill


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent builds you have there. The mine engine is particularly nice. Thanks for showing them.
gbritnell


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 16, 2010)

That Galloway H/M and cart are stunning. th_confused0052



Bc1
Jim


----------



## CMS (Mar 17, 2010)

Very clean looking work you've done. Is the Gallaway 1/3 or 1/4 scale and is the cart the extra kit that's offered for the Gallaway or is it "Homebrew"? Ether way, very impressive outfit, thanks for sharing.


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words.

Ed The Factory engine is just hand polished. Took sometime to remove tool marks.

I will post some videos in the future.

Tom


----------



## Longboy (Mar 20, 2010)

....I've seen your stuff on the "TUBE"! If Nick had a knack.....you out-nicked him!   Dave.


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is a video of my Galloway. Enjoy.

Tom


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 30, 2010)

That is a beautiful engine Tom.
And I have to say, one of the best sounding ones I've heard.
Very nice.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great video Tom! :bow:

Set that out in short grass and no one would know it's a model.
It looks, runs and sounds PERFECT!

Rick


----------



## metalmad (Mar 31, 2010)

Mate that galloway is just great
i love it and all your other work too


----------



## Maryak (Mar 31, 2010)

Simply gorgeous Tom! :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## enginemaker1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is one video of my Factory engine running.

I have plans available on CD.

Tom


----------



## enginemaker1 (Apr 18, 2010)

My Mine engine running.





Tom


----------



## tel (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely stuff indeed!


----------

